# cylinder order ???



## 9jette9 (Jan 7, 2008)

have a 2003 vr6 which i just bought ...CEL went on today and if was for #6 cylinder misfire ....so going to change my coil pack don't know to much about VW so don't know what order the cylinders are in .......i search and couldn't fine anything.....


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: cylinder order ??? (9jette9)*

1 3 5
2 4 6


----------



## 9jette9 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: cylinder order ??? (BakBer)*

i have 24v vr6 they straight across ????


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: cylinder order ??? (BakBer)*

ehh..it didn't come up right.
it goes 1-6 left to right


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: cylinder order ??? (9jette9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *9jette9* »_i have 24v vr6 they straight across ????

that was suppose to stagger them but the spacing didn't work


----------



## 9jette9 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: cylinder order ??? (BakBer)*

oh ok now is that standing in front of the car or sitting in the car left to right....sorry might be a stupid question..


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: cylinder order ??? (9jette9)*

if you are standing in front of the car and looking into the engine bay the cyl's are numbered from left to right 1-6. so your number 6 is on the drivers side of the car and your number 1 is on the passenger side of the car


----------



## 9jette9 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: cylinder order ??? (BakBer)*

thanks!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

*FV-QR*

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG it took me long enough to find this out!!!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...38781


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*








You mean it took you that long to figure out you could have searched and found it right away?


----------



## Fat Jon (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: cylinder order ??? (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_
1...3...5
..2...4...6


How's that....


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: cylinder order ??? (Fat Jon)*

What's up....I drove my car tonight and when Igot on it 2nd through 3rd my engine light started to flash...it was blinking for about a minute and it went away.
So I got home, scanned the car and as I suspected 2 codes came up...
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 35-00 - - 
16685 - Cylinder 1: Misfire Detected 
P0301 - 35-00 - 
Does that mean my coilpack on cylinder 1 is faulty, car seems to run fine, no unusual sputtering etc.
Now, I was worried it was one of my injectors since my buddy effed up the connector for the injector and we just threw couple of zip ties on it








Anyway, that injector was on the driver side, far right, according to that cylinder order it would mean it's the cylinder 5 or 6.
I never had problems with my coilpack, Im still on the factory ones since the car is new, maybe it is time to change them.
SO what do you guys think? and what is the latest coilpack version? is it 022905100N?

HA Mr. Rictus ain't got nothing on me, I searched


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: cylinder order ??? (rajvosa71000)*

That looks right for a coil - it could be on it's way out without completely failing yet. In hindsight when mine went out, there were some very subtle clues that it was a bit off, but the lack of a CEL kept it off my radar until it was done. 
I'd definitely pull them all and take a look for corrosion, but that's no guarantee on others that may not be on their way out. If you searched on coils, you've probably come across my picture ~10 times by now, so I won't post it here too, lol. Definitely replace #1, get replacements at least for any that show corrosion. If you've got the means to do all 6 at once, I'd do it and keep any that look good as emergency spares. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: cylinder order ??? (Veedub_junky)*

If the VAG-COM says misfire on cylinder 1, change the coilpack first... but I suspect it would be the shotty injector job...


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: cylinder order ??? (Mr. Rictus)*

I'll pull them out in a minute and see if anything is off, will look at my plugs too...I doubt it's the plugs since they're not even 1K old.
That "ziptie" injector definitely makes me nervous, will replace it first chance.....I'll see if I can use a little mirror to get to it and take a look.
I hope it's nothing more serious, but when I cleared the codes I drove the car for another 2 miles and scanned it again with zero codes, if it was something too serious like low comp. on one cylinder I'd assume the codes would pop up right away.
Did you guys have to replace your coilpacks yet?, it looks like the latest version is ending with an N


_Modified by rajvosa71000 at 10:00 AM 10-4-2008_


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: cylinder order ??? (rajvosa71000)*

Pulled the coilpack out and spark plugs, they look fine...nothing unussual.
My sparks on the cylinder 2,4,and 6 had a touch more burn than the others...but maybe it's normal, all even burn, nothing too much.
Cheapest coilpacks I found are 23.45 a piece at 1stvwparts.com....dealer wanted 53 a pice








There was one dealer that wanted to hook me up for 32 a pice


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: cylinder order ??? (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_Cheapest coilpacks I found are 23.45 a piece at 1stvwparts.com....dealer wanted 53 a pice








There was one dealer that wanted to hook me up for 32 a pice

$23.45 - that's a great price. I think when I got mine it was ~$28 from Parts4vw, and the dealer was about the same. $53 is ridiculous! I stopped by a local dealership for a few parts and brake light switch replacement (thanks open recall), went home without most of the parts. They wanted $52.xx for the washer fluid pump - less than $20 from GAP


----------



## D03GLIR (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: cylinder order ??? (Veedub_junky)*

Archived-
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3647885
Still curious about the firing order


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: cylinder order ??? (D03GLIR)*

Nice, Im gonna take the car for a spin tonight, drive it little longer and see if it throws any codes...if it does, hello new coilpacks


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: cylinder order ??? (rajvosa71000)*

Alright, drove the car last night got on it, few shifts to the red line and hello blinking CEL








Scanned it and same codes multiple cylinder fire and cylinder 1 misfire.
Now my buddy had some spare ignition coils with the # 022905100*H*, I found later they're for a toureg, and they were little shorter than mine....mines are 022905100*G*.
Anyway, put my buddys coil in what I believed was for cylinder one (far left, passenger side) drove the car, took it to the red line, and nothing, drove some more to the red line and again, CEL light was blinking at me and saying hello








Scanned the car and same codes again








Now it looks like the new revised ignition coils would be 002905100*N*.
Im thinking to buy a set of those, but my other question is...if you have a bad ignition coil your car would sputter etc., right?
Mine runs fine, and the CEL doesn't stay on...maybe it is a sign that coilpacks are going bad or something....what do you guys think?


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: cylinder order ??? (rajvosa71000)*

Since it worked fine with the other coil, except under your specific repeatable conditions, I'd say that's probably not your problem - unfortunately







Another quick test you could run would be to swap the coils around - say swap coils 1 and 2 and see if the misfire moves... Coils on their way out can give intermittent problems, but I would expect a stumble when/while it's blinking at you. When they gocompletely, it's unmistakable.
What version of the coils are you running - factory "A's" (I have "K's" from when I replaced mine)? If so it probably wouldn't be a bad idea to replace them anyway as preventative maintenance but I wouldn't bet on it fixing the problem. If you are going to do it anyway, it might be worth a shot before digging in further, like injectors. 
In the mean time, stay off the redline








EDIT: If I could read, I would have seen that yours are "G"


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: cylinder order ??? (Veedub_junky)*

That's a good point about swapping coilpacks, wonder why I didn't think of that before.
Another question, have any of you guys tested their injectors using VAG COM?
I just played with it a little, all I did I clicked on the output test, and tested all injectors...now I have no idea what to look for, but they all seemed to be working, all six injectors were making clicking noises...now Im thinking if one of them was effed up it wouldn't make any noise, or the one that I have zip tied...but they all did








Funny thing is that my car runs normally, I mean if anything was wrong, especially with the injectors I assume it would act up or something


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: cylinder order ??? (rajvosa71000)*

Swapped the coil and plugs from 1 to 3, took it to the red line a few times and no blinking CEL or any codes...drove today for another 20 miles without getting on it, still no codes or CEL.
We'll see what happens later, Im sure it's gonna come back.


----------

